# History Made? Greatest Comeback From Halftime Deficit In NBA History?



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I thought I would open up a separate thread for this topic...the Lakers topped the Bulls comeback in 1979 from 25 points down at halftime.

The Lakers were down by 28 at halftime, 64-36. And they were down by 30 at 66-36 (largest deficit).

When I get more info on this, I will post it...perhaps the newsies will also explain the largest comeback from any deficit.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The Lakers were also only one point shy of the greatest fourth quarter comeback in history...

The NBA record is 28 points by the Milwaukee Bucks against Atlanta on November 25, 1977.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

In addition, the Lakers' comeback from a 28-point halftime deficit was the second-largest second-half rally in league history, trailing only Utah's comeback from a 33-point deficit against Denver on Nov. 29, 1996, according to the Elias Sports Bureau.

Looks as though ESPN had it wrong, initially...no matter. Still a great comeback.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

"The comeback was the biggest in franchise history. The Lakers had erased a 25-point deficit to beat Chicago on April 3, 1979. They fell just short of the greatest comeback in NBA history, Utah's rally from a 34-point halftime deficit against Denver on November 27, 1996."

From the NBA.com web site.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Good posts Ron!!!
It was painful to watch in the begining, but they came out and played like the Champs they are. Kobe just took over, after having a bad first half and the others were making their shots. This is the team we've known and I'm hoping they can get a few streaks going on from here on.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Games like this make me miss Chick. :heart: 

You suck Sunderland.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> You suck Sunderland.


I didn't even listen to him, I turned it to the ESPN broadcast (I can't stand the guy, he's awful, but I miss Stu's insights, who in my opinion is the best color guy in the league.)

I kind of thought ESPN would carry it, and they did...and they don't black out in Los Angeles like TNT did, they carried it!

To repeat: Sunderland sucks, but Stu rules.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Looks as though ESPN had it wrong, initially...no matter. Still a great comeback.


Yeah, I saw that too, I am still shocked the Lakers pulled it off. 
Devean George has some pretty unbelievable facial exspressions.


----------

